# Steelhead cradle DIY! I can’t wait to put it together



## A-5




----------



## A-5

Can’t wait as it all comes together.


----------



## c. j. stone

Wow! Is this primarily for a boat, or do you use this while wading?


----------



## A-5

On the river for steelhead. It will be carried in. Two people to cradle the fish or open it up by yourself and beach it in the net grab handles and get the fish in the water. When net is held by one hand in the water the fish calms down and is safe in the water. Here is what I’m building. So. Buddy shaped the handles for free. I had all the stain and I’ll epoxy it, I already have all that on the shelf. Net roughly $25 shipped. Plus mounting hardware. That net is around $200 shipped otherwise. Oh yea the yard stick is metal, perfect like it was made for it $2.97 at wal mart.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...just dont go ******* with it lol...I made a garage type cradle for dam fishing out at westbranch...and used zip ties to secure netting...should thought the method through more without beers hahaha...cut all zip ties at lock point and ended with nothing but a bunch of pointed spots to grab...now all it is ...is another piece of <fishing> stuff in garage lol.

Don.


----------



## A-5

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...just dont go ******* with it lol...I made a garage type cradle for dam fishing out at westbranch...and used zip ties to secure netting...should thought the method through more without beers hahaha...cut all zip ties at lock point and ended with nothing but a bunch of pointed spots to grab...now all it is ...is another piece of <fishing> stuff in garage lol.
> 
> Don.


Hahahah. I’m trying to make this one with out alcohol


----------



## Doboy

Where-a-bouts you live A-5?

That sure is a nice looking apparatus,,,,, lol,,, & That original price is staggering!
I'd like to make 100 of them,,,,, AND still be able to sell 'em! ;>)

I was thinking,,,, schedule 40 PVC pipe might also work good, instead of the wood (work),,, just add some handles. Or, make cut-outs from vinyl decking boards.
And how a bout using something like landscaping filter fabric instead of that (expensive) mesh?
It might last just as long.
I have lots of that kind of stuff just laying around.?

Anyway,,,,, If I pulled out something that nice, I'd get laughed at.
None of the guys that I fish with are purists, they just drag'em up on the beach, or simply use a lip-gripper! :<(


----------



## A-5

Doboy said:


> Where-a-bouts you live A-5?
> 
> That sure is a nice looking apparatus,,,,, lol,,, & That original price is staggering!
> I'd like to make 100 of them,,,,, AND still be able to sell 'em! ;>)
> 
> I was thinking,,,, schedule 40 PVC pipe might also work good, instead of the wood (work),,, just add some handles. Or, make cut-outs from vinyl decking boards.
> I have lots of that kind of stuff just laying around.?
> 
> None of my friends are purists,,,,, they just drag'em up on the beach, or use a lip-gripper! :<(


I’m actually in PA by Philly. I fish mainly the Salmon River NY so I don’t post a whole lot cause of this being a Ohio based forum. I love chrome and float fishing so I joined. I like sharing with same minded people however so I joined this forum. Any great ideas are great and welcomed. And yes any way just to hang the net will work!! Thanks for commenting!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

$14.39 at Janns
https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Cart.aspx


----------



## hailtothethief

That link is an empty shopping chart Snakecharmer


----------



## Shortdrift

hailtothethief said:


> That link is an empty shopping chart Snakecharmer


 Just select Fishing Nets from the left hand column.


----------



## A-5

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/range...ishing-nets/musky-cradle-net-replacement.aspx

Sorry. Once I bought it it went empty


----------



## Shortdrift

A-5 said:


> https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/range...ishing-nets/musky-cradle-net-replacement.aspx
> 
> Sorry. Once I bought it it went empty


That's " Murphy's Law ".


----------



## FISHIN 2

I have a like new, trampoline enclosure. Netting is soft, tight knit, just like a landing net for gamefish, willing to cut pcs off if anyone needs em, not going to use the enclosure anymore..


----------



## Snakecharmer

hailtothethief said:


> That link is an empty shopping chart Snakecharmer


The cradle nets are back in stock at Janns!


----------



## nooffseason

Very nice, I like it! However, I don't carry any kind of net when on the rivers. 90% of the time I'm fishing by myself so I just beach em. If I've got a few hours to fish, a round trip on the river I'm typically hiking anywhere from 1 to 5 miles so that thing would get heavy and cumbersome.

For hiking in, the thing I do like about a cradle style versus a round net is that you can fold it up and wrap the netting around it. You won't get caught up in every bush/tree as you're hiking through the woods, that's always been the main reason I never carry a net into the woods. I'm hiking through some thick brush sometimes


----------



## A-5

Attached the net it’s basically done. I need to do a bit more sealing. But it’s done. I could not get the epoxy to set 100% perfect. I kept getting sink holes. Oh well. Looks good enough fro something that is going to get thrown around a river bank.


----------



## A-5




----------



## allwayzfishin

Or you can just use a 4ft minnow seine. Catch minnows and also cradle fish. Mark the wood pole with a sharpie for a measurement. I’ve been using this method for river cats for years. If the fish goes bonkers, just roll it up for a good hold


----------



## A-5




----------

